# Vent Windows Feature on Model X



## liftsrock (Nov 21, 2017)

The Vent Windows feature works fine, however, I don't understand why we don't also have the ability to Close All Windows from the Mobile App. I wish that Tesla would please add the following features:

A. Add a button to the Mobile App for Closing All Windows manually.
B. Add “Close Alll Windows” if rain is detected by the cameras.
C. Add “Close All Windows” if Sentry Mode detects someone near the car; probably need a voice saying, “Please Stand Back, Windows Closing” with a couple of seconds delay before the windows close.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

In the Model 3 if you forget the windows are down, when the car locks they automatically go back up. I don't understand why they haven't brought that to S/X yet...


----------



## Bigriver (Jan 26, 2018)

Opening windows became an option in the app for model 3 and model X at about the same time, if my recollection is correct, but model S did not get it. I had assumed there was some technical/hardware reason. Yet model S did eventually get it. I believe the ability to close the windows via the app for the model 3 came along later, but neither the X nor the S have that capability yet. No idea why not.


----------



## Shilliard528 (May 29, 2021)

liftsrock said:


> The Vent Windows feature works fine, however, I don't understand why we don't also have the ability to Close All Windows from the Mobile App. I wish that Tesla would please add the following features:
> 
> A. Add a button to the Mobile App for Closing All Windows manually.
> B. Add "Close Alll Windows" if rain is detected by the cameras.
> C. Add "Close All Windows" if Sentry Mode detects someone near the car; probably need a voice saying, "Please Stand Back, Windows Closing" with a couple of seconds delay before the windows close.


----------



## Shilliard528 (May 29, 2021)

I use the 'Watch for Tesla' App and can open and shut vent mode. Works on much more too.


----------

